# Hoyt Alphaburner for sale



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Everyone. I have a Hoyt Alphaburner 28" 70# for sale, it is AS NEW. The bow is camo and has the Spiral X cams on it, so the draw is fixed. The bow is super quiet, light, has a smooth draw and it is FAST. It shoots a 350gr arrow @ 67# at 326fps and 555gr arrow at 267fps! Reason for selling; have too many bows and is moving to SA next month so need the cash for some expenses. Want R7200.00 for the bow onco (it is R8300.00 new), if you are interested please PM me or e-mail me at [email protected]. Thanks. Ian


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Alphaburner*

Here are a couple of pics. As you can see the bow is as new, not even marks on the arrow rest mounting area. The bow has never been dry-fired or miss handeled in any way.


----------



## CHEVYLLY (Oct 9, 2009)

333


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Hoyt Alphaburner*

Price is negotiable.


----------



## Deserthuntr (Nov 23, 2008)

*Hoyt Alphaburner*

Ok, this one needs to go. R6800.00 onco.


----------

